# Accurate Database of common aquarium fish`



## ben199131837575

Hello, 

I am planning to build a web application that allows a user to generate all possible stocking options for a tank based on the users parameters i.e. local water parameters, a fish that they want (or fishes), the size of the tank ect. 

The output would show stocking options from most viable to least viable.

I am calling on you fish nerds to help me out.

Is there a book, site, database ect with a detailed list and description of all the common aquarium fish with a wide variety of data.

I am looking for accurate data, and lots of data points i.e. PH range, Temp range, adult size, tank length, food, preferred level in tank, preferred substrate, preference of plants (floating, rooted), territory/hides requirements, behaviour among own species.
Obviously the list can go on.


I know there is a lot of sites with this information, but often it seems incomplete or inconstant (for some obvious reasons). I was just wondering if you long time fish keepers and breeders have a go to, or recommended source with the data I specified 



Thanks, Ben


----------



## jaypeecee

ben199131837575 said:


> Is there a book, site, database ect with a detailed list and description of all the common aquarium fish with a wide variety of data.
> 
> I am looking for accurate data, and lots of data points i.e. PH range, Temp range, adult size, tank length, food, preferred level in tank, preferred substrate, preference of plants (floating, rooted), territory/hides requirements, behaviour among own species.
> 
> Thanks, Ben


Hi Ben,

Just seen your thread. I do hope you've already managed to locate sources of the data that you require. If not, you could do no better than to go to:

https://fishbase.org/search.php

Seriously Fish ? Feeling fishy?

Please keep us informed of progress with your project.

JPC


----------



## ben199131837575

jaypeecee said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Just seen your thread. I do hope you've already managed to locate sources of the data that you require. If not, you could do no better than to go to:
> 
> https://fishbase.org/search.php
> 
> Seriously Fish ? Feeling fishy?
> 
> Please keep us informed of progress with your project.
> 
> JPC



Nice. I was not expecting to ever get a reply. When I posted that I had a window of time to make a start, but I am busy with uni and so this project is on hold until Early June. 



Those sites are spot on. EXACTLY what I was looking for.


----------



## jaypeecee

ben199131837575 said:


> Nice. I was not expecting to ever get a reply. When I posted that I had a window of time to make a start, but I am busy with uni and so this project is on hold until Early June.
> 
> Those sites are spot on. EXACTLY what I was looking for.


Hi Ben,

I'm pleased that the sites meet your needs. It would be good to get a project progress report from June onwards.

JPC


----------



## ben199131837575

Yes I will be sure to give an update. What I have planned might be quite tricky to put together, but should be interesting. If it works, it should work well, and with a variety of parameters. 



If you are interested I am going to use a genetic learning algorithm (or something of the sort). I got the idea after seeing that a lot of stocking 'calculators' are very limited and perform worse than just using some compatibly chart or just googling can <some fish> live with <other fish> not to mention the charts did not always specify what they were basing compatibility on.



Also, my last exams are mid May, so sooner than I thought


----------



## Slaz

Have a look at this site. I use it all the time. Don't know if it is what your looking for! AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## ben199131837575

God damn it! That is what I was going to do! They stole my idea!!! Guess they are going to have some competition!


----------



## sharon9476

Url


----------

